# US to UK paramedic



## ExpatMedic0

Hey everyone,
I finished my Paramedic contract in Saudi Arabia and I am doing some international traveling now. I am in London currently, having a blast! This city is so much fun. I have been meeting some great people and also watching the London Ambulance Service fly around the city. I see a lot of those rapid response/fly car hatch back's driving around.

I contacted the HPC just for kicks. I inquired regarding reciprocity for NREMT-P and a U.S. AAS degree in paramedic science to see what info they give me.
I also contacted London Ambulance Service to ask for information about a ride along while I am here.

Has anyone seen any U.S. medics file reciprocity into the UK successfully before? Will they grant you a work visa for Paramedic?


----------



## Scott33

schulz said:


> I contacted the HPC just for kicks. I inquired regarding reciprocity for NREMT-P and a U.S. AAS degree in paramedic science to see what info they give me. I also contacted London Ambulance Service to ask for information about a ride along while I am here.
> 
> Has anyone seen any U.S. medics file reciprocity into the UK successfully before?



No, but it is not impossible. Although there is no reciprocity, each application is based on individual merit, and is as much about being able to sell yourself to the HPC, as it is to be able to check off all the boxes on your application (with the relevant supporting evidence).



> Will they grant you a work visa for Paramedic?



No, only the UK government can do that, so unless you already have an "in", the visa will remain your first priority if you are considering working and residing there. You won't get one off the back of being a paramedic - HCP registered or otherwise.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Dang Scott I guess Ill have to find a pretty UK girl to marry or maybe try for a student visa and finish a bachelors


----------



## Commonsavage

*UK medic visa/work card/blue card*

In looking on ways to obtain an EU bluecard I came across a site (can't find it at the moment) that covered how to get on an EMS service in Ireland, which will issue or qualify you for an EU bluecard.
Googlize the heck out of it and see what you come up with.  If I find my link I will post it.


----------



## Scott33

Ireland don't partake in the bluecard initiative.


----------



## MrBrown

... but New Zealand does, our residency visas are blue, and whats more we are generally always on the look out for qualified Paramedic and Intensive Care Paramedic level Ambulance Officers.

We have hired Australians, Canadians, South Africans, Brits and Americans before.


----------



## TransportJockey

God I can't wait to finish my education and find someway to become a Kiwi Ambo


----------



## MrBrown

TransportJockey said:


> God I can't wait to finish my education and find someway to become a Kiwi Ambo



In order to become a Kiwi Intensive Care Paramedic you must pass a gruelling, gut wrenching, brain box infarcting test ... and here it is:

"Good morning ED, Ambulance City 3 from Glen Eden this am, early R40 to let the resus co-ordinator know we have a status 1 patient for you, twenty yo m who was on the turps with his scrote mates from uni, got really pissed and fell down, we reckon he has blown something in his noggin or nunngered his gizzard, see you in ten minutes .... " 

Translate

Note:  Dramitization, may not have happened


----------



## emt_irl

Commonsavage said:


> In looking on ways to obtain an EU bluecard I came across a site (can't find it at the moment) that covered how to get on an EMS service in Ireland, which will issue or qualify you for an EU bluecard.
> Googlize the heck out of it and see what you come up with.  If I find my link I will post it.



www.phecc.ie
(pre hospital emergency care council) our national ems regulator.

btw there are no jobs in ireland atm, especially ems:sad:


----------



## Commonsavage

Mr. Brown!  I'm sure that you have indulged us before. Would you, please again, provide us with a contact for NZ EMS?


----------



## MrBrown

www.wfa.org.nz
www.stjohn,org,nz


----------



## Too Old To Work

MrBrown said:


> In order to become a Kiwi Intensive Care Paramedic you must pass a gruelling, gut wrenching, brain box infarcting test ... and here it is:
> 
> "Good morning ED, Ambulance City 3 from Glen Eden this am, early R40 to let the resus co-ordinator know we have a status 1 patient for you, twenty yo m who was on the turps with his scrote mates from uni, got really pissed and fell down, we reckon he has blown something in his noggin or nunngered his gizzard, see you in ten minutes .... "
> 
> Translate
> 
> Note:  Dramitization, may not have happened



So, you have a young guy who got :censored::censored::censored::censored: faced with his buddies and fell. He either has a serious brain injury or is just drunk and you can't wake him up. Like I don't do about 20 of those a weekend working in a college town. 

Only we don't call them in unless they are out cold.


----------

